# My new girls!



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love these. I got one last week and had to get another. The black bow and perfect looking girl is my mini Tess. 
I didn't realize the pony tails were messed up on the one I just got until I looked at the pictures. Well, I decided since that's my mini Zoey I'd just leave it like that because that's how she looks most of the time. :wub: 
These are so cute and look great with my other Maltese things in the curio. They're so white, have the greatest coats, great black points and take very little care to keep them looking this way (except for mimi Zoey's pony tails) 
She'll even do one from a picture of your dog. Really cute stuff.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Those are so cute - and the pictures that are at a distance.....they look REAL!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG!!! Those are too cute!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow those are cute! Who was the seller?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:shocked: Now I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
They are so cute :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow! those are awesome!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Mar 2 2009, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737407


> Wow those are cute! Who was the seller?[/B]


I got them from Monkeybusiness54 on Ebay. They're wool sculptures. She really does an amazing job. She had some beautiful Yorkies too. She does all breeds and from what I've seen in her Ebay store and they're all cute. 
I just love my mini girls. :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I searched for the name and I can't find it  I will search again! :biggrin:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I can't find that seller


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 2 2009, 03:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737422


> I can't find that seller[/B]


I cant either..I thought I was doing something wrong LOL


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Good gift for people who really WANT a Maltese but they are not really people who should really HAVE a Maltese. :biggrin:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Here's a link to her store. I hope this works. 
She doesn't have any Maltese listed right now but you can send her an email. You can also look on the left for a completed auctions button and see some of the stuff she's done. I couldn't be happier with mine. 

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/monkeybusiness54


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Mar 2 2009, 04:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737427


> Here's a link to her store. I hope this works.
> She doesn't have any Maltese listed right now but you can send her an email. You can also look on the left for a completed auctions button and see some of the stuff she's done. I couldn't be happier with mine.
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/monkeybusiness54[/B]


Thanks a lot I appreciate it :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Heheheheheheheeeeee..... I sent her an email with a pic of Daisy. I so can not wait to get one. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I sent her an email also.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I bought one of these last year.... my husband knocked it off of the entertainment center
and Teddy ripped it to shreads... :smilie_tischkante: My husband didn't even realize what 
Teddy had... he thought that Teddy was ripping apart one of his toys :blink: .

They are beautiful, though.... and I definitely want to replace mine. Too cute!!!


Debbie


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Those are sooooo cute!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Those are so adorable!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow... thanx for sharing... they are really really cute!! :wub: :wub: I'm gonna check out all of her work... these could make great xmas gifts! :thumbsup:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, Jane!!!  Your new girls are too cute!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

They look so real, it's freaky!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG Jane, those are so cute! I have to have one!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I love the black patent leather noses! 
xoxoxo


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow they are soo beautiful! I should get one made of my Poppy!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! Those are beautiful! I must have one!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Jane! You find the coolest things!!!! I'm still trying to get the perfect picture to have a garden flag made, LOL. It's not that easy getting three dogs in a "portrait" picture. 

Those wooly malts are fabulous. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh, so cute!!! I want one, I want one, I want one!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 3 2009, 08:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737981


> Jane! You find the coolest things!!!! I'm still trying to get the perfect picture to have a garden flag made, LOL. It's not that easy getting three dogs in a "portrait" picture.
> 
> Those wooly malts are fabulous. Thanks for the tip.[/B]


Pat I just ordered my summer flag yesterday and I need more pictures too! I keep using the same pictures over and over so I need some good ones. I want to try to get a garden flag made for each season. I can't wait to see yours!


These little mini girls are adorable. 
Everyone has to post pictures of their mini's when they get them because I can't wait to see them!! I so love mine. :wub:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Can we see the flags you have made? Where do you get them from?

QUOTE (njdrake @ Mar 3 2009, 09:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738030


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 3 2009, 08:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737981





> Jane! You find the coolest things!!!! I'm still trying to get the perfect picture to have a garden flag made, LOL. It's not that easy getting three dogs in a "portrait" picture.
> 
> Those wooly malts are fabulous. Thanks for the tip.[/B]


Pat I just ordered my summer flag yesterday and I need more pictures too! I keep using the same pictures over and over so I need some good ones. I want to try to get a garden flag made for each season. I can't wait to see yours!


These little mini girls are adorable. 
Everyone has to post pictures of their mini's when they get them because I can't wait to see them!! I so love mine. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I looked at her closed auctions in her Ebay store and she has a cute Maltese in a puppy cut, too.

This forum gets me in a lot of trouble!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- they're adorable. :wub: :wub: I want one too. :biggrin:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Mar 3 2009, 10:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738037


> Can we see the flags you have made? Where do you get them from?[/B]



I ordered a summer flag but this is the one I got for Christmas. I wasn't happy with the cropping they did so I cropped this one myself. I should have a proof later today or tomorrow and I'll post it. They really do a good job. You just pick what you want and email them your picture. 
http://www.windsensations.com


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 3 2009, 10:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738040


> I looked at her closed auctions in her Ebay store and she has a cute Maltese in a puppy cut, too.
> 
> This forum gets me in a lot of trouble![/B]


I'm not sure but I think she said she puts the new auctions on Wednesday. She'll also make them for you and them put them on a private auction so you can buy it that way. That's how I got my second one. She'll even change the color of the bow for you. I'm really happy with mine and she's nice so she's easy to work with.
I hope you get one! I got out bid on the first one I tried to get. :angry:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's the listing for the one in a puppy cut:

http://cgi.ebay.com/OOAK-NEEDLE-FELTED-ART...%3A1|240%3A1318

I can't decide which one I like better.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 3 2009, 10:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738040


> I looked at her closed auctions in her Ebay store and she has a cute Maltese in a puppy cut, too.
> 
> This forum gets me in a lot of trouble![/B]


Marg, I saw the one you're talking about and I just went back and looked at it again. That's a cute one!! I think I'm going to get a friend one for her birthday. 
Let me know which one you decide on and I can't wait to see it.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 3 2009, 11:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738057


> Here's the listing for the one in a puppy cut:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/OOAK-NEEDLE-FELTED-ART...%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> I can't decide which one I like better.[/B]


I was already tempted to get one, but now that you posted a lonk for the one in a puppy cut, I need one


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Mar 3 2009, 11:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738070


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 3 2009, 10:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738040





> I looked at her closed auctions in her Ebay store and she has a cute Maltese in a puppy cut, too.
> 
> This forum gets me in a lot of trouble![/B]


Marg, I saw the one you're talking about and I just went back and looked at it again. That's a cute one!! I think I'm going to get a friend one for her birthday. 
Let me know which one you decide on and I can't wait to see it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Since I keep Lady in a puppy cut, that's the one I'm leaning towards.

I need to get a curio cabinet like you have. I have Maltese stuff all over my house!


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

WOW - those are too cute! The hair looks amazing. Good buy!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

They're super cute! :yes: 

This is not my puppy, but they label this webkinz "Yorkie" :blink:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Are they cute, Jane. I laughed when I saw your comment about the messy bows for Zoey. Too cute. Now I want one!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

they are gorgeous and so real looking.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, those are so cute!! :wub: 

Thanks for sharing! I think I'm gonna have to order two.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: i love them :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH great, just one more maltese for me to want and one more thing to get from ebay. :huh: 

No really, thank you so much Jane for sharing them with us, they are DARLING!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I ordered a puppy cut one and sent her Nissa's picture so she can make it look like her as much as possible. I can't wait!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh they are adorable


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

LMAO, I received an email from Karen who makes those cute malt figures that NJDrake got one from and she said that she has so many orders that she had to order more wool, lol! 

She really is sweet and is working on one to look like Daisy. I really can not wait, I should get mine in about 2 weeks. Thank you again for posting the link and those pictures NJDrake. :hugging:


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Cute! I'll bet they don't eat much!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Mar 4 2009, 12:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738747


> LMAO, I received an email from Karen who makes those cute malt figures that NJDrake got one from and she said that she has so many orders that she had to order more wool, lol!
> 
> She really is sweet and is working on one to look like Daisy. I really can not wait, I should get mine in about 2 weeks. Thank you again for posting the link and those pictures NJDrake. :hugging:[/B]


That's so funny that she ran out of yard. LOL I'll bet she was shocked to get so many orders at one time. 
I wouldn't be surprised if I get a thank you email LOL
Be sure and post a picture of your mini Daisy. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Those are so cute! Thanks for the link. How big are the ones she did for you? 
Hmmm....maybe I'll order some custom ones so I can have some mini Unos as a puppy and an adult.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwww those girls are adorable...awwwww :wub: :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Great find, Jane! Super link!!!! How sweet of you to share!!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Ya had me there for a minute. Had to look twice. They are just too cute. Don't want to think of what Sammie would do with one of them. Samsonsmom


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Mar 3 2009, 07:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738041


> OMG -- they're adorable. :wub: :wub: I want one too. :biggrin:[/B]



Lynne - just wanted to remind you - YOU ARE GETTING ONE - a real live one soon !!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm just bumping this up to see if anyone got their little Maltese yet! I am dying to see them. I have resisted so far, but I might be tempted after I see them.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have been speaking to Karen by email back and forth and it's going to be a little while before she starts making some more. Her mother was hospitalized and passed away the other night.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Mar 2 2009, 04:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737401


> I love these. I got one last week and had to get another. The black bow and perfect looking girl is my mini Tess.
> I didn't realize the pony tails were messed up on the one I just got until I looked at the pictures. Well, I decided since that's my mini Zoey I'd just leave it like that because that's how she looks most of the time. :wub:
> These are so cute and look great with my other Maltese things in the curio. They're so white, have the greatest coats, great black points and take very little care to keep them looking this way (except for mimi Zoey's pony tails)
> She'll even do one from a picture of your dog. Really cute stuff.[/B]


Oh how cute and realistic! At first glance I thought they were a couple of Bonnie's Angels!


----------

